# My new obsession



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ligeti was last year, Mendelssohn was short lived...now it is ALL HAIL *SIBELIUS!!!!!*

:tiphat:


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

According to my tradition I will from now on write *Sibelius* in bold text.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

you mean this guy............


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> According to my tradition I will from now on write *Sibelius* in bold text.


I will continue to refer to Sibelius using the font reserved for minor composers of the second class. Only one Finn rules the roost around here!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ eeeeewwwwwwwww, I'm waiting for the reaction to that one.........


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I will continue to refer to Sibelius using the font reserved for minor composers of the second class. Only one Finn rules the roost arond here!


Segerstam's ~370 symphonies will never equate to the glory and passion in *Sibelius's* 7!!! Segerstam, go stick to conducting! ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Segerstam was Finnish right...?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *My new obsession*












How many months will this Obsession endure before the next scent comes along?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Segerstam was Finnish right...?


*Segerstam *was Finnish and is Finnish (checked my passport to make sure). 261 symphonies last time I checked. That second-rater Sibelius barely managed seven, couldn't even make the obligatory nine! Of course, he did live longer that way I suppose...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

You see, I like this. I think music should be an obsession. We can't go deep in it otherwise, right? So it was Ligeti, then Mendelsohn. Now Sibelius. Sure, next it's Wagner, then Beethoven. I understand. You're working your way home. 

To Wolfgang.

This is where it goes. I like it! I love it all. Obsession ends in heaven. Bliss it was to be alive!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Waiting for the Tchaikovsky obsession.  But yeah Sibelius is great. My obsession right now is *Fear Factory*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> *Segerstam *was Finnish and is Finnish (checked my passport to make sure). 261 symphonies last time I checked. That second-rater Sibelius barely managed seven, couldn't even make the obligatory nine! Of course, he did live longer that way I suppose...


261? Less than I thought. 
Quality, not quantity, my friend.

@Segerstam, seven of the best symphonies in the world! I laugh in your face. 
Thus:


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

*Stockhausen*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Quality, not quantity, my friend.


I challenge you thus: Choose any one of my MANY symphonies, and point out how it is lacking in quality. If you cannot, then you must eat your intemperate words with a healthy smearing of rancid herring eggs. (Actually that sounds pretty good...)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I might give his symphonies another listen soon. It seems that I've played his 1st, 3rd, 4th, 6th, and 7th only once or twice, the 2nd several times, and the 5th too many times to count.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I might give his symphonies another listen soon. It seems that I've played his 1st, 3rd, 4th, 6th, and 7th only once or twice, the 2nd several times, and the 5th too many times to count.


Yeah do it. Listening to Sibelius is like going through the mountains. A great journey of beauty.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

I had that, too, and bought lots of cycles. Still like my old Ashkenazy/Philharmonia and Maazel/VPO, but Davis, Vanska, HvK certainly know their way around a Sibelius symphony, too. Gotta admit I haven't spent any time listening to a Segerstam symphony (but his recording of Scriabin 2 is a good 'un).


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

The Mendelssohn obsession should have lasted a bit longer, but otherwise I agree, Sibelius is great!


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I remember performing his 1st symphony a while back. That was the first symphony I actually performed start to finish, and I remember running out of the hall after nearly crying with joy calling my friend to tell him about how I will never be the same again.

or something romantic like that. my point is that he was a great symphonist


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Not to throw a wet blanket on the -- umm -- inexplicably beyond human *Sibelius*, but can anyone help me appreciate his seemingly thousands of lack luster tone poems? I do love the symphonies, but perhaps I am too mortal to appreciate the tone poems.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm on a Sibelius kick as well. Your obsessions are quite amusing CoAG :lol:

Im still on my own Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky obsessions


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> The Mendelssohn obsession should have lasted a bit longer, but otherwise I agree, Sibelius is great!


I'll be Wieniawski-obsessed after this, just for you.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ligeti was last year, Mendelssohn was short lived...now it is ALL HAIL *SIBELIUS!!!!!*
> 
> :tiphat:


How terribly exciting.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ligeti was last year, Mendelssohn was short lived...now it is ALL HAIL *SIBELIUS!!!!!*
> 
> :tiphat:


Do yourself a favour: up-grade to Nielsen. Think Fender to Gibson, Red to Blue Label, Suzuki to Harley... the list goes on.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Stop obsessing CoAG, it only wears out the composers and it is a lose/lose situation to burn the candle in both ends! (A friendly suggestion) :angel:

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

As I've said a few times, Lully is my obsession at present. I take ptr's point - maybe more seriously than it was meant! - that obsessions like this leave you sleepless & you also miss out on other music. It's unbalanced. Plus, when I had obsessions on other music, pop songs etc, I usually ended up a bit 'scunnered' with it after I'd moved on, & didn't listen to it again till years later when it had recovered its freshness.
But there's nothing like an obsession for making you explore the depth of a composer or style. It's like falling in love - you couldn't live at that level for years & years, but it does kickstart a relationship. I think obsessions must be hardwired into the human brain, as a learning tool.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I was utterly serious (tongue in cheek), it is my deep and serious belief that composers music that You instantly feel at home with should be rationed, because, I'm frighteningly convinced that it may come a day when that composer will be the only thing available to listen to! (I know, a thoroughly horrifying 1984-ish scenario, but noting impossible!)

And also, I think it is much more rewarding to explore thing that you "hate"! (I'm not one for living down easy street!)

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ptr said:


> And also, I think it is much more rewarding to explore thing that you "hate"! (I'm not one for living down easy street!)
> 
> /ptr


I can't even bear to think about writing "Elgar" in bold text.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ligeti was last year, Mendelssohn was short lived...now it is ALL HAIL *SIBELIUS!!!!!*
> 
> :tiphat:


COAG YOUR TASTE IN MUSIC JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER!
I still remember the posts were you said to me that you found his music boring!

Good that you started to see the beauty in his music!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah do it. Listening to Sibelius is like going through the mountains. A great journey of beauty.


"Whereas most other modern composers are engaged in manufacturing cocktails of every hue and description, I offer the public pure cold water."
Jean Sibelius


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can't even bear to think about writing "Elgar" in bold text.


Tell me in 20 years and I'll say; that is just a thing that coming of age is all about! 

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Lots more than seven symphonies to be obsessed about:









Helsinki Philharmonic Orch.
*Leif Segerstam*


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ptr said:


> Tell me in 20 years and I'll say; that is just a thing that coming of age is all about!
> 
> /ptr


Or maybe some Vaughan Williams.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vaughan Williams is boring.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

You have lost your credibility after this sudden Sibelius obsession.  Soon you will be listening to all RVW symphonies as you do now with Sibelius 2nd! I recommend to start with RVW 5th - the one dedicated to Sibelius. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

René Leibowitz once described Sibelius as "the worst composer in the world," obviously preferring _my _music by far.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> René Leibowitz once described Sibelius as "the worst composer in the world," obviously preferring _my _music by far.


Check out my signature. ut:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Check out my signature. ut:


Check out Adorno: "If Sibelius is good, this invalidates the standards of musical quality that have persisted from Bach to Schoenberg: the richness of inter-connectedness, articulation, unity in diversity, the 'multi-faceted' in 'the one'. " ut:ut:

And who's this "Feldman" person anyway? I mean, if you were buying a car, would you trust this guy?


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

KenOC said:


> And who's this "Feldman" anyway?


lol...........


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> And who's this "Feldman" person anyway? I mean, if you were buying a car, would you trust this guy?


I want his hair!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ligeti was last year, Mendelssohn was short lived...now it is ALL HAIL *SIBELIUS!!!!!*
> 
> :tiphat:


Well, we all knew whatever next, it would be an obsession 

Enjoy....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Not so much an obsession as a passion - JS Bach!


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

COAG can you give us a few words as to what spurred this fascination with Sibelius? I always thought of Sibelius as a superficial composer of sweet tones and a typical thin-meat sandwich of which the first movement of the fifth is an exemplar until I read this post by Ken Woods on Sibelius and Brahms.  Brahms is my favorite symphonist so I gave Sibelius' symphonies another chance. My evaluation of Sibelius rose but his works as a whole are for me ultimately disappointing. As a symphonist I'd rank him below Bruckner and Mahler It's as if he boxed himself in with the rigorous demands of motivic development that he inherited from Brahms. Sibelius had a great gift for melody, which I always felt underused due to his strict adherence to his chosen form. In the final movement of the fifth I feel that he's running out of ideas and could have improved it greatly with a second theme. With Brahms this is never a problem, he form is at harmony with the melodic material and vice versa. Ken is fairly generous to Sibelius as he has a streak of over-praising underrated symphonies, calling Schumann's 2nd Symphony the greatest C Major symphony. His great tones and colors I can already find in Wagner. Because of his adherence to form there are never any flaws in his works that'd you'd find typically in Mahler, whose reckless abandonment nevertheless consistently reached, imo, greater heights than anything in Sibelius. A fair jab at Mahler is that he too was derivative of Wagner and that all that could be found in his works could be found in Wagner. Mahler however often amplified the effect e.g. the early climax in the first movement of the ninth, the crisis chord in 10th, the fourth movement of the sixth. Sibelius stayed close to shore, as it were.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

brianwalker said:


> Sibelius stayed close to shore, as it were.


Reminds me of Tchaikovsky's remark on César Cui: "He sails in shallow waters."

BTW I don't think I ever said that Schumann's 2nd was the greast C major symphony! But the old memory, y'know...


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Mmmmmm this guy. http://www.talkclassical.com/24267-brahms-2-masterpiece-lesser.html#post428798

Brahms 2 is perfect.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Oh, this pitting one composer against another is so annoying. TC'ers are better than that...aren't they?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Oh, this pitting one composer against another is so annoying. TC'ers are better than that...aren't they?


It's hardly our fault if we feel the need to state self-evident truths, such as Bartok is SO much better than that fraud Schoenberg...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

brianwalker said:


> Mmmmmm this guy. http://www.talkclassical.com/24267-brahms-2-masterpiece-lesser.html#post428798
> 
> Brahms 2 is perfect.


I thought it was more of a minimalist statement,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Oh, this pitting one composer against another is so annoying. TC'ers are better than that...aren't they?


Pitting composer against composer, opus against opus, and interpretation against interpretation is literally the bread and butter of all music forums.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

brianwalker said:


> COAG can you give us a few words as to what spurred this fascination with Sibelius? I always thought of Sibelius as a superficial composer of sweet tones and a typical thin-meat sandwich of which the first movement of the fifth is an exemplar until I read this post by Ken Woods on Sibelius and Brahms.  Brahms is my favorite symphonist so I gave Sibelius' symphonies another chance. My evaluation of Sibelius rose but his works as a whole are for me ultimately disappointing. As a symphonist I'd rank him below Bruckner and Mahler It's as if he boxed himself in with the rigorous demands of motivic development that he inherited from Brahms. Sibelius had a great gift for melody, which I always felt underused due to his strict adherence to his chosen form. In the final movement of the fifth I feel that he's running out of ideas and could have improved it greatly with a second theme. With Brahms this is never a problem, he form is at harmony with the melodic material and vice versa. Ken is fairly generous to Sibelius as he has a streak of over-praising underrated symphonies, calling Schumann's 2nd Symphony the greatest C Major symphony. His great tones and colors I can already find in Wagner. Because of his adherence to form there are never any flaws in his works that'd you'd find typically in Mahler, whose reckless abandonment nevertheless consistently reached, imo, greater heights than anything in Sibelius. A fair jab at Mahler is that he too was derivative of Wagner and that all that could be found in his works could be found in Wagner. Mahler however often amplified the effect e.g. the early climax in the first movement of the ninth, the crisis chord in 10th, the fourth movement of the sixth. Sibelius stayed close to shore, as it were.


Ehhhhhh.. Interesting analysis. But I like Sibelius more.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Meh. .


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

brianwalker said:


> Pitting composer against composer, opus against opus, and interpretation against interpretation is literally the bread and butter of all music forums.


Well, not *literally* the bread and butter.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

brianwalker said:


> COAG can you give us a few words as to what spurred this fascination with Sibelius?


I think it's more due to a subjective or emotional response to his music than anything else. I can't actually say for sure what the one thing is that would change my taste in music this much though...

Perhaps a few events over the last few weeks have triggered this. Ever since I had started learning Swedish I have been had more and more of a fascination with Fenno-Scandinavia (culture, climate, language, history, mythology). I have been studying music by Per Nørgård and I probably wanted to be more familiar with music from that part of the world. I have recently been getting into composers like Grieg, Nørgård, Langgaard and soon I want to listen to some Swedish composers as well.

Another possible reason, sometimes whenever I'm feeling larger amounts of negative emotions I decide to listen to music I am unfamiliar with or music that I usually dislike and I seem to mix up my own emotions with my perception of the music and a previously non-existant emotional response to the music occurs. It has nothing to do with if the music is well written, innovative, conservative or has bad voice leading in the harmonic progressions. I got really into Brahms and Mahler the same way as well.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

KenOC said:


> René Leibowitz once described Sibelius as "the worst composer in the world," obviously preferring _my _music by far.


Yea? Well nobody today remembers René Leibowitz and for good reason! :devil:

Kevin


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Yea? Well nobody today remembers René Leibowitz and for good reason! :devil:


How can you say that about the composer of La Circulaire de Minuit???


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

All of this is simply more COAG-ulation.

And who can forget the Reader's Digest?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Yea? Well nobody today remembers René Leibowitz and for good reason! :devil:
> 
> Kevin


Perhaps you would like to expand on that statement.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Das Paradies und die Peri Op.50


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can't actually say for sure what the one thing is that would change my taste in music this much though...


Hormones.

This analysis brought to you by _Dr Crud Blud PhD_.

P.S.: That'll be £500.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Yea? Well nobody today remembers René Leibowitz and for good reason! :devil:
> 
> Kevin


Actually, I think as a conductor he's still fairly well-regarded.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Hormones.
> 
> This analysis brought to you by _Dr Crud Blud PhD_.
> 
> P.S.: That'll be £500.


I'll keep the 500 quid and you can have these "hormones" of which you speak instead, deal?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ligeti was last year, Mendelssohn was short lived...now it is ALL HAIL *SIBELIUS!!!!!*
> 
> :tiphat:


If you're willing to take a journey through the "archives," 
you should check out some of the posts of this gentleman.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I will continue to refer to Sibelius using the font reserved for minor composers of the second class. Only one Finn rules the roost around here!


I imagine Sibelius, trying to hear over the din of the crowds of his adoring fans, puts his right hand to his ear, squints and asks "KenOC who?"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> If you're willing to take a journey through the "archives,"
> you should check out some of the posts of this gentleman.


who is Kurkikohtaus


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll keep the 500 quid and you can have these "hormones" of which you speak instead, deal?


What? No! Keep your puberty to yourself, I already had mine.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> who is Kurkikohtaus


He's a village in Eastern Silesia.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ligeti was last year, Mendelssohn was short lived...now it is ALL HAIL *SIBELIUS!!!!!*
> 
> :tiphat:


Which piece(s) by Sibelius sparked your new obsession?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Which piece(s) by Sibelius sparked your new obsession?


Symphony no. 2. I had seen the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra play it last year so I was a little more familiar with it.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> Not to throw a wet blanket on the -- umm -- inexplicably beyond human *Sibelius*, but can anyone help me appreciate his seemingly thousands of lack luster tone poems? I do love the symphonies, but perhaps I am too mortal to appreciate the tone poems.


National-romantic masterpieces: The Wood-Nymph, Lemminkäinen Suite, Pohjola's Daughter, En Saga.
Masterpieces that transcend national romanticism: Nightride and Sunrise, Tapiola.
Also check out Andante festivo although it's hardly a tone poem.


----------



## mgj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

The No. 2 on the Vanska set is amazing. Ridiculous deal on this cycle +orchestral pieces on amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp...ZN4A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363567048&sr=8-2


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You will notice that the music of *Segerstam*, being of much higher quality, is not being remaindered at distress prices.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Segerstam is just a controversial Sibelius conductor, who is only interesting because he takes liberties with the score


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mgj15 said:


> The No. 2 on the Vanska set is amazing. Ridiculous deal on this cycle +orchestral pieces on amazon...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp...ZN4A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363567048&sr=8-2


Seriously, this is a great bargain. Be aware, though, that the dynamic range is ridiculously wide. You have to listen on headphones or else in a very quiet environment with neighbors who will understand in the loud parts.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ I have noisy neighbours, so don't care - will give it a crack.......


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My new obsession is the very center of the canon: Bach's most famous works, Haydn's most famous works, Mozart's most famous works, Beethoven's most famous works. I'm gonna get that stuff down. 

I'm also as interested as ever in recent music. Hopefully I have enough time!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

science said:


> My new obsession is the very center of the canon: Bach's most famous works, Haydn's most famous works, Mozart's most famous works, Beethoven's most famous works. I'm gonna get that stuff down.
> 
> I'm also as interested as ever in recent music. Hopefully I have enough time!


There's something very cool and respectable about obsessing about the very centre of the canon!! Not many classical music fans do that.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Xaltotun said:


> There's something very cool and respectable about obsessing about the very centre of the canon!! Not many classical music fans do that.


You know what's funny? You might be totally sincere, but it still sounds like you're making fun of me.

Still, I don't mind. I've heard enough obscure stuff to get message board cred in that respect for a while. But if people found out how poorly I know, say, Beethoven's string quartets... whew! I might get banned.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

science said:


> But if people found out how poorly I know, say, Beethoven's string quartets... whew! I might get banned.


Banned ain't the half of it. Quick everybody, to Science's place! To quote a famous opera:

"Him who despises us
We'll destroy.
...
Bring the branding iron and knife
For what's done now is done for life."


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Banned ain't the half of it. Quick everybody, to Science's place! To quote a famous opera:
> 
> "Him who despises us
> We'll destroy.
> ...


There's a mob outside now. I just stood on my balcony and told them to shut up because I'm trying to listen to Gould's Well-Tempered Clavier.

Seemed to settle 'em for now, but some of them wanted to know whether I'd float if they threw me in the Han River. I can't tell whether that contingent had too much soju or not enough.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

science said:


> You know what's funny? You might be totally sincere, but it still sounds like you're making fun of me.
> 
> Still, I don't mind. I've heard enough obscure stuff to get message board cred in that respect for a while. But if people found out how poorly I know, say, Beethoven's string quartets... whew! I might get banned.


Heh, that's the Internet for ya! Actually I was being as sincere as possible, but I get what you're saying - it's possible to read it like a sarcasm. I can only assure you that it was not meant to be anything but sincere. The centre of the canon is fascinating to me.

Sometimes I think that something like 99% of the meaning in language is contained in tone, facial expressions and bodily gestures.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Xaltotun said:


> Heh, that's the Internet for ya! Actually I was being as sincere as possible, but I get what you're saying - it's possible to read it like a sarcasm. I can only assure you that it was not meant to be anything but sincere. The centre of the canon is fascinating to me.
> 
> Sometimes I think that something like 99% of the meaning in language is contained in tone, facial expressions and bodily gestures.


Yes, I agree. For the most part we could get by with grunts and hand gestures.

I also agree about focusing on the canon being relatively unpopular. It's so easy to mock the old stuffy people who only want to hear Beethoven and Brahms and Chopin and Tchaikovsky. All of us want to be better than that....

And the result is that we kind of rush through things like Haydn - the 49th symphony can't be so different from the 59th... the op. 33 quartets can't be so different from the op. 20... - on our way to Alkan, Atterberg, Adams, Andriessen, Abel, whatever we've decided is going to be our thing, even if our thing is just one piece of the canon - one composer, one genre, something like that.

A few years ago I didn't know where to go to next, and I started projects like "the classical music project" to help guide me, and I've been guided well! But now I've spread myself far too thin and I need to go back and beef up.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Is that Sibelius or uncle Fester ?


----------

